# What dark substrate should I use?



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I am setting up a new tank and need advice on what type of substrate to use. I have been using a light colored sand and that was a mistake as it does not enhance the color of my shrimp and the waste can be easily seen! I was thinking either dark sand or some type of dark pebble shaped gravel I see in some of your pics . Please let me know what you think. 

Thanks.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Your choices for a dark substrate include:

Eco complete - expensive, but it works great and many, many people use it.
Seachem Onyx - more charcoal colored, but holds plants well. Also used by many.
Soilmaster Select, Charcoal - Hard to find, but works very well and is quite inexpensive $16 for a 50lb bag.
Black beauty blasting grit - inert, also cheap, somewhat hard to find, very angular but INTESELY dark colored.
Random intert substrate - no particular value for plants, but water column dosing works just fine for most people.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

or for crystal red shrimp the recommended substrate is ADA aquasoil amazonia


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I support the use of Eco-complete for for planted shrimp tank. I have used it with great results.

Please visit my photo gallery to see my setup using Eco-complete:
http://www.theteh.com/html/tropical_planted_aquarium_phot.html

and more photos of shrimps here (macro photos):
http://www.theteh.com/html/extreme_macro_closeup.html


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

ianiwane said:


> or for crystal red shrimp the recommended substrate is ADA aquasoil amazonia


Oh yeah, forgot about that one.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

As with ADA aquasoil amazonia, does Eco-complete also change the pH and hardness of the water? Will I need to rinse each of the above many times before use?

Thanks.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Neon Shrimp said:


> As with ADA aquasoil amazonia, does Eco-complete also change the pH and hardness of the water? Will I need to rinse each of the above many times before use?
> 
> Thanks.


Lot of debate on this one. The de facto answer is "no" but I from time to time there is someone who claims it does. The pH and hardness I mean.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

In my case the KH and Ph of my ADA tank is low. Water PH is around 8 from the tap water and goes down to 6.4 in the tank. KH is 0 with the ADA.


I keep crystal reds in eco complete without any problems. The eco complete raises the GH i believed but it was not for a long time. 


You just need to follow the bag instructions I believe ADA and Eco-complete should not be rinsed before putting it in the tank.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you have any cory's or other gravel "chewers" don't use blasting grit of any color. Blasting grit has sharp edges and it damages the mouth of the fish. I have lost several cory's from that.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Good opinions. what shrimp are you planning on keeping? I think that's what will ultimately determine what substrate you would use.

Eco complete is the one I would recommend if you aren't breeding shrimp such as CRS, bee shrimp. Though I'm having good results with Eco and CRS too, but I have yet to try ada with CRS. Not to mention that you'll only need 1 bag of eco for a 10. Perfect to get going.

-John N.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

John N. Hit that nail on the head. The type of shrimp is your biggest concern first.

Mike


----------

